# Nightsky’s trip to ROME



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

During which month did you visit Rome ?


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

openlyJane said:


> During which month did you visit Rome ?


In June. The weather was perfect, warm but not too hot (about 28-30 degrees). The thunderstorm only lasted for one hour or two.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

CASTELLO SANT’ANGELO, PONTE SANT’ANGELO AND IT’S VIEWS:
Sant 'Angelo 002 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Ponte Sant’Angelo 

Sant 'Angelo 004 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sant 'Angelo 015 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sant 'Angelo 045 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Sant 'Angelo 088 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sant 'Angelo 086 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sant 'Angelo 085 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sant 'Angelo 065 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sant 'Angelo by night 023 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sant 'Angelo by night 022 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sant 'Angelo 095 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sant 'Angelo 098 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Rome_Sant_Angelo.html


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

That's one heck of a rain storm! I didn't see any rain in Rome unfortunately. I think it would have given the city quite a different look.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

When it rains, it rains......I know - since there was torrential downpour when I was there in September. I must return.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Yes it was quite interesting to see this rain and thunderstorm in Rome and it was very short, luckily! It occured on my birthday, when we visited Castelo Sant'Angelo! More pictures soon!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

OUR HOTEL, SANT’ANGELO:

Rome_D1_ 049 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Rome_D1_ 050 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Rome_D1_ 051 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Rome_D2_ 005 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Rome_D2_ 006 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Review of Hotel Sant’Angelo here:
 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Rome_Cavour.html


PIAZZA CAVOUR, the beautiful square where our hotel was:
Rome_D2_ 013 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Rome_D2_ 014 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Rome_D2_ 012 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Rome_D2_ 015 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Rome_D2_ 009 by Nightsky, on Flickr
 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Rome_Cavour.html
_________________________________________________________________________

PRATI DISTRICT - NEIGHBOURHOOD BETWEEN VATICAN CITY AND PIAZZA CAVOUR:
Rome_D5_ 004 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Rome_D3_ 013 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Rome_D5_ 005 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Rome_D5_ 012 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Rome_D5_ 010 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Rome_D5_ 006 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Rome_Cavour.html


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I love those umbrella-like trees!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

El_Greco said:


> I love those umbrella-like trees!


Me too! Nice since we don't have these in Northern Europe.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

VATICAN CITY (Città del Vaticano)

- St Peter's Basilica, Piazza San Pietro, Views from the dome
A part of Rome, called Vatican City, is an independent country - actually the world's smallest country with only 828 inhabitants on 44 hectares! Vatican City (Città del Vaticano), a papal enclave and country since 1929, is the headquarters of the Catholic church and the residence of the catholic popes. It is completely surrounded by high walls. This is where the world's second largest church, the huge St Peter's Basilica is, and where the pope and the catholic church has their headquarters. The river Tiber (Fiume Tevere) is flowing through the city center, dividing Rome into two parts, with the historical core, Centro Storico, with all its sights to the East and the part where you find the Vatican City and Castello Sant Angelo to the West. Via della Conciliazione is the avenue that leads towards the border of Vatican City in front of St Peter's Square. Via Crescenzio connects the Vatican with Piazza Cavour. 

St Peter's Basilica (Basilica Papale di San Pietro in Vaticano). This late renaissance church was for many years the largest church in the world (now beaten by more modern churches), and is considered to be the greatest church of Christianity and took over 100 years to create by the world's leading architects. It was inaugurated in November 1626. It is 133m to the top of the dome, that makes it the second tallest building in Rome (after Torre Eurosky from 2012), but tallest in central Rome and the Vatican City. Inside St Peter's Basilica all popes are buried, and it's huge dome was decorated by Michelangelo, where rays of sunlights are reaching down to the floor. There are alot of sculptures by Bernini. The interior is huge with marble sculptures of important catholic persons, marble floor and paintings, and the ceiling of the dome can be seen from the ground. People look down on the floor from terraces. In the cellar you find the tomb of St Peter and some other popes. On the ground floor you find the tomb of John Paul II, as well as the bodies of some popes. The tomb of Alexander VII can lso be found here, as well as Michelangelo's famous Jesus and Mary sculpture "Pieta". There is also a sculpture of Queen Christina of Sweden, who converted into catholicism and abandoned the royal family. There is an outdoor observation deck on top of the dome, that can be a pain to reach (more about that further below). There is also one inside the top of the dome that looks down on the floor and the interior of the church. 
St Peter's Square (Piazza San Pietro) is the circular square in front of St Peter's Basilica. The Tuscan colonnades, arcades with rows of columns on both sides are the borders between Vatican City and Italy. They are completely open with no border controls, but if you want to enter st Peter's Basilica, the Sistine Chapel or the museums you have to enter through a security scan, though you won't need to show any ID. Sometimes the pope make speeches at the auditorium in front of the basilica. They were designed by Gian Lorenzo Bernini.An Egyptian obelisk from the Circus of Nero was erected at the center of the square in 1586. Two fountains, designed by Bernini and Carlo Maderno, where placed on the square in the 1600s. The Papal Palace, Palace of the Vatican or Apostolic Palace, is where the popes reside, inside the Papal Apartments. The building also houses the Vatican Museums, the Vatican library, the Borgia Apartments and last but not leastthe Sistine Chapel, that is famous for it's ceiling with the painting The Last Judgment by Michelangelo. The famous Swiss Guards, soldiers from Switzerland who has served as guards at foreign European courts since the late 15th century, can be seen at the gates to the Vatican. Palazzo del Governatorato, Radio Vaticano, Palazzo del Sant'Uffizio (Palace of the Holy Office) and Vatican Museums are other important buildings. The West part of the Vatican conist of a large park, Vatican Gardens with a hill above. 
We visited the Vatican City twice; first we visited St Peter's Basilica and the viewing deck on top of the dome, and wanted to go to the Sistine Chapel and the Vatican Museum. But it was closed so we returned too days later and stayed in the hour long line for a second time just to see it, just to be told that it is not open on Sundays when we entered! (The opening hours couldn't be found in my guide books unfortunately.) It is not a great loss for World Travel Images though, as photographing is not allowed in the Sistine Chapel, it is allowed in St Peter's Basilica though. A strange thing that happen was when I photographed St Veronica by Francesco Mochi. It was pretty weird to discover that this photo was completey black, despite there was no absence of light at the spot! Climbing St Peter's Basilica demands that you are in a good condition, with all it's steep stairs, sometimes with only a rope that you can hold on to to prevent you from falling down! But it is worth it, since it is the highest building in Rome and offers great views! There is an elevator that goes only 1/3 of the way and cost, so it is better to climb all the way. The first part of the stairways goes up to a narrow path that surrounds the cupola, where you can look down on the floor of the church. Before climbing the second part goes you go out on the terrace on the roof, and then into a door that leads inside the dome. This part of the stairs are leaning in a diagonal way, since they are situted inside the roof of the dome! 

St Peter's Square 002 by Nightsky, on Flickr

St Peter's Square 009 by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Peter's Square 012 by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Peter's Square 013 by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Peter's Square 028 by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Peter's Square 017 by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Peter's Square 037 by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Peter's Square 022 by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Peter's Square 038 by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Peter's Square 019 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Vatican.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

ST PETER’S BASILICA, VATICAN CITY:
St Peter's Square 036 by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Peter's Basilica, interior 015 by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Peter's Basilica, interior 002 by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Peter's Basilica, interior 014 by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Peter's Basilica, interior 010 by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Peter's Basilica, interior 069 by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Peter's Basilica, interior 068 by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Peter's Basilica, interior 063 by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Peter's Basilica, interior 043 by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Peter's Basilica, interior 083 by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Peter's Basilica, interior 086 by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Peter's Basilica, interior 042 by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Peter's Basilica, interior 067 by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Peter's Basilica, interior 024 by Nightsky, on Flickr
St Peter's Basilica, interior 023 by Nightsky, on Flickr
This is the image of Santa Veronica, who is said to have caught the face of Jesus Christ on a towel. I have no idea why it became so dark, I have even increased the lightness in Photoshop!

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Vatican.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

VIEWS FROM ST PETER’S BASILICA:

Views from St Peter's Basilica 007 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Views from St Peter's Basilica 008 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Views from St Peter's Basilica 012 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Views from St Peter's Basilica 009 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Views from St Peter's Basilica 013 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Views from St Peter's Basilica 023 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Views from St Peter's Basilica 017 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Views from St Peter's Basilica 005 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Views from St Peter's Basilica 005 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Views from St Peter's Basilica 002 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Views from St Peter's Basilica 030 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Views from St Peter's Basilica 039 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Vatican.html


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm really missing Rome, looking at your pictures.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Rome :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks, Jane and Christos! 

Last post will come soon.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Re-watching The Talented Mr. Ripley made me want to visit the city again (3rd time), but in winter. The atmosphere should be different - the tourists gone.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Views from St Peter's Basilica 020 by Nightsky, on Flickr
My gf first thought this was the pope himself!

Views from St Peter's Basilica 027 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Views from St Peter's Basilica 028 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from St Peter's Basilica 025 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sistine Chapel, Vatican City

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Vatican.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

El_Greco said:


> Re-watching The Talented Mr. Ripley made me want to visit the city again (3rd time), but in winter. The atmosphere should be different - the tourists gone.


I got inspired by Dan Brown's "Angels and demons", many churches and fountains in Rome was featured there.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, nice updates from Rome :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks for all comments! That’s it for now!

I also made a video from the trip. You can watch the video on World Travel Images Youtube channel:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am6Xyfgs3B8&list=PLbIKizD5AKr4sA2WhH9ZgLUn6IpE2YwDX


----------

